# Fair priced little branding iron.



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

That is so cool, Mads! It realy adds to the project. They did a very nice job!

Pb.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ohhh yes and they sell Iles plane irons there!
http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Woodworking_Tools/Planes/planes.html#Irons
Bought some and they are sweeeet.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice looking iron. I've seen the Iles plane blades before. I've wondered how they would perform. As you experience all the time, too bad the shipping cost would be high. Especally when there are other options over here.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Very fair price and a perfectly appropriate size. It brands very crisply!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

congrat´s Mads 
and thank´s for the rewiew

take care
Dennis


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Now that beat a business card.

Nice touch Mafe.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice looking iron, Mad. I need to get one of those for my logo.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

You are now an official cowboy with your own branding iron! Nice design, too!!
I don't know what the exchange rate is, but one over here in the US cost about $80 the last time I bought mine…...........Jim

I like yours because you can put it on smaller parts. The one I have it long and rectangular and does not fit everywhere


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

great price thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

Great looking iron! It looks like a well made product and the detail of the iron looks good. I also like that they have the currency converter on the site. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

that is just way kool, Mafe.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Yes I'm a real cowboy now!
Thank you for the comments.
The Iles blades perform really nice, I will make a test and compare at some point to get my own opinion on the thicker irons talks, this was acually why I bought them. And yes if I was in US I might have gone for Hook.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

I might have to grab one now. Especially after the wonderful logo you drew for me.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes now you have a brand.
Thank you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## eli_adamit (May 24, 2009)

Hey Mads, thanks for the idea of the branding iron. 
I asked myself the same question: Do I need one? the answer was - No.
But my children are planning a gift for my birthday, so I gave them the idea of branding iron.
You have a part in my following birthday gift.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

That's an excellent price for custom artwork. It's quite nice.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Eli, that sound like a wonderful gift. Today I was at a birthday party of a friend, I gave her a little Japanese toolbox for her painting gear, and she said she would only accept the gift if I branded it with my little logo so it has now even become a request.

Al, yes I also think it is really fair, and it do give a personal touch to the thing made.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Mickleblade (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Mafe, what thread is used to fit the brass tip into the iron? 4mm? 8/32 UNC? I've got a sneaky idea on how to save some money here which might benefit others if I can get it to work.

Great looking logo!
Michael


----------



## gnomenthusiast (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello All,

I found this thread (probably dead now considering when the last post was) but I bought a similar product from Tool Post and wanted to post to let people know my experience.

I went for the larger 38mm size of brand, as my logo was a bit more detailed and complex. When I called Tool Post, they were very helpful and gave great advice on how to adjust the logo to get a good result. For example, originally the design was encircled, but this can cause problems when making an even brand, so I removed it.

The quality of the iron itself and the machining of the brass head is great, I'm really pleasantly surprised at the quality considering cost, it seems like a great bit of kit. I have tried on a few test pieces and results are exactly what I was looking for. I'm making a small chart of different woods and the length of time to get a good brand on each piece, using test pieces before I brand my work.

Here's a few pictures, I fully recommend this supplier and product.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Super cool, thanks.


----------

